# poison ivy and sumac wont die



## redbeard (Jul 1, 2013)

i sprayed round up on 30 acres that was pretty heavy with poison ivy and sumac and it is growing back. what can i use to kill this stuff. i no till planted after i sprayed and it looks like i wasted my time and money. i mixed i gallon to 50 gallon of water. i dont remember how many pounds per acre i figured out. what prodcts cound i use to make this stuff go away????? i live in pa.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I had some poison ivy that was creeping in around the edges of field from the woods and I sprayed remedy ultra and it did a very good job of killing it. I also had one place where sumac was sprouting in field a foot or two tall from a patch that was about 10 foot tall in the ditch beside the field and it not only killed what the spray hit in the field but must have followed the root system to the mature sprout in the ditch and killed a good number of them. It also a good job on the milkweed in the field and it has not came back yet...just keep my fingers crossed. I sprayed at the rate of I quart per acre in 20 gallons of water.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

What did you plant after Roundup? If it doesn't matter and you want to do it again, tank mix Roundup, 24D, and Dicamba. Another option from a woody plant standpoint would be tank mix Triclopyr and Dicamba.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Crossbow works wonders on poison ivy-kills it dead as a doornail. However, it starts to harden off this time of year or does here anyway and gets harder to kill completely. I would also think remedy would work on it well just like FarmerCline reported. Not sure of cost comparisons between the two but I always use crossbow on PI.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

We put our sheep on any poison ivy, works like a charm. The sheep will also keep the wood line clean. Hardest part is stringing the electro net past the wood line.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Crossbow is a mix of 2,4 d ester and triclopyr, remedy is just triclopyr but a higher concentration. Triclopyr is what seems to get the harder to kill woody plants so unless you feel you need the 2,4d ester you are getting more chemical for the money with remedy. Either one should get the gob done though.


----------



## redbeard (Jul 1, 2013)

Bonfire said:


> What did you plant after Roundup? If it doesn't matter and you want to do it again, tank mix Roundup, 24D, and Dicamba. Another option from a woody plant standpoint would be tank mix Triclopyr and Dicamba.


i planted alfafa and orchard grass


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Bonfire said:


> What did you plant after Roundup? If it doesn't matter and you want to do it again, tank mix Roundup, 24D, and Dicamba. Another option from a woody plant standpoint would be tank mix Triclopyr and Dicamba.


This is exactly what we use, roundup, 24D, and Dicamba. Mix it strong enough and it will kill anything you can find dead as a doornail.


----------

